# Opportunities for top-tier uni grad with 2+ exp in SAP BI?



## pasimito (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I was browsing this forum for few hours looking at various topics & gathering info on living/moving to Singapore. I plan to move there before next Winter, so I don't get a flu like half of my office this year (it's my turn now!). I was there once and I am going there for a few days as a part of my backpack jaunt to Malaysia in March.

When speaking to friends working in SG, I discovered it's v. difficult to get a job without significant experience there. On the other hand, it's not easy to get hired for some high up position without showing up for interview in person.

Here is my question. Hope you will be able to help: will it be easy to get into PM/Business Analysis/Functional Analysis/Consultancy within SAP BI and would it be correct to assume that I will be offered around 4-5-6k?

Here is my profile in brief:

- BA at average university in the UK (Logistics), MA at one of the top-tier world unis: UCL (Economics)

- one year of working in City in IT 1st-2nd support (anything from AD management for 200+ users to 7 WIN2K s maintenance)
- 1.5 yrs in HUGE, global SAP implementation for very well known company (Junior Expert, but in fact I am doing coordination of tickets & PT/Regression/UAT tests, so they promised to scrap 'Junior soon')
- few years of network management exp., but for student organization & no SAP at all, so does not count
- one year of translation experience, but does not count neither 
- HP ITIL passed, 3 SAP training soon
- very well travelled, open-minded, determined, having experience with working in fast-paced, multicultural env.

Any thoughts?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If you are who you claim to be, check with Robert Walters, Hays Recruit and Adecco and Comtel - they can place you in easy peasy ..


----------



## pasimito (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for your answer. Of course...I am who I am...all diplomas/references upon request 
In this case I will start applying sooner than I thought - now! Will see how it goes.


----------

